# To begin or not to begin



## Missy 134 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey guys  recently I became interested in starting some kind of Martial Arts (I’m between Judo or Krav Maga). The only thing that’s stopping me is that I’m slightly overweight (BMI 26) and not particularly active (sedentary job and no regular cardio sessions). My question is this: should I join a beginner class straight away or would it be better for me to get active first (going to the gym etc)?

(For ref I’m a 22 year old without any chronic health issues)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2020)

Join the class. Actually, try both and see which one you like best. Many places offer the first class free to help you make a decision. Don't let weight stop you and as far as your age goes your young so there are no issues there


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 21, 2020)

I agree with Xue. The sooner you start the quicker you will get over the hump. 
Audit both classes paying attention to the stuff outside of actual class as well. 
Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 21, 2020)

I would agree with the advice above and just add to talk to the teachers about any issues you have.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 21, 2020)

99% of the time, I would say the time I would say go to classes and just get started. But right now because of COVID, a lot of classes are cancelled/quarantined/unsafe to go to. Not sure if you live in the US, but social distancing is important for the moment. And you don't want to learn the basics online when you can learn them correctly in a class in a few months. 

So for now, I'd recommend working on your fitness first (cardio is going to be the biggest thing to work up), and once the whole pandemic shiznet blows over, start going to classes.


----------



## jobo (Mar 22, 2020)

Missy 134 said:


> Hey guys  recently I became interested in starting some kind of Martial Arts (I’m between Judo or Krav Maga). The only thing that’s stopping me is that I’m slightly overweight (BMI 26) and not particularly active (sedentary job and no regular cardio sessions). My question is this: should I join a beginner class straight away or would it be better for me to get active first (going to the gym etc)?
> 
> (For ref I’m a 22 year old without any chronic health issues)


 as things currently are you may struggle to find an operational class ? in which case use the time productively to get your self fitter 

nb a bmi of 26 isnt to bad at all


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2020)

No you certainly shouldnt start right away.....you been living under a rock? Go watch the news.....

Joking aside you can just jump straight in (when we're not in the middle of a global pandemic )


----------



## yak sao (Mar 22, 2020)

Since classes aren't an option  for the time being, this is a great opportunity to work on general fitness.
If you're unsure where to start find some stuff on YouTube.
There's lots of stuff you can do without equipment such as body weight squats, pushups, planks and stretching.
Also jump ropes are cheap enough.


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Missy.

Stay safe, wash your hands a lot and work out at home until all this is over.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 22, 2020)

Join the class. But not at any school that is open right now.


----------



## WaterGal (Mar 22, 2020)

It's unlikely that you'll be _able _to join a class right now (or go the gym for that matter), unless it's a virtual class with videos you follow along with at home. But once the pandemic passes and normal activities resume, yes, just start straightaway. 

Being slightly overweight really will not hold you back in recreational martial arts classes. I think you'll find that many of your adult classmates are also average build or slightly overweight. After all, one of the main reasons people take up martial arts is to get more exercise . Now, the sedentary lifestyle you described might mean you get winded easily at first and need to take some breaks during class, but I think most instructors will understand that!

So don't worry. Just go try it, once you can.

Maybe for now, do some cardio sessions in your house .


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Mar 28, 2020)

Its better joined the class right away you can get exercised right away at same time


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2020)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Its better joined the class right away you can get exercised right away at same time




There shouldn't be any classes on at this time. We have to all be patient.


----------

